# Detective Sergeant James G. Hoopes, III



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective Sergeant*

*James G. Hoopes, III*

New Jersey State Police, New Jersey

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 12, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* 5712

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 9/12/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Detective Sergeant James Hoopes suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in his department's physical fitness training program at the Casino Gaming Bureau in Atlantic City.

Sergeant Hoopes had served with the New Jersey State Police for 14 years and was assigned to the Casino Gaming Bureau's Investigation Unit. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Joseph Fuentes
New Jersey State Police
PO Box 7068
West Trenton, NJ 08628

Phone: (609) 882-2000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21397-detective-sergeant-james-g-hoopes-iii#ixzz27Wil0400​


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Detective Sergeant

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------



## william (Jul 7, 2012)

My condolences


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

R.I.P. Detective Sergeant Hoopes


----------

